# Plowing Pet Peeves ???



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm a perfectionest when it comes to snow plowing. So when I see someone else has done a sloppy job and left snow in the middle of the lot or snow piles in improper places, it drives me crazy. :realmad:


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

oh yeah, definately no trails.....i hate it when the people arond here act like they own the road when they are plowing, they pay no attn to other people on the road....and of course when people push it acroos the road and leave the speed bumps. i don't mind the pushing acroos the road even though it is suppose to be illegal it is just the speed bumps they leave


p.s. forgot that i hate it when they leave the piles right at the edge of the road or in the road. usually ends back up in their driveay when i go by, :realmad: but it is always the people that plow their own drives


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would have to say pushing across the street. Some guys backblade it into the street and if the street plow hasn't been by they just leave. I really hate the homeowner with the snowblower that blows everything on the road, his entire driveway. Where are the by-law guys when this happens?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I cant stand when plowers push perpendicular to the driveway onto the side and leave 1/2 a blade in the middle of the road, at least get it all off the road  What pi$$ed me off today was the parking lot of the little store at the top of my street. Until recently, a certin Indian family owned the little store, guy next to the store always plowed it, store owners ALWAYS kept up and made sure it was plowed every few inches, very good and responsible owners. Recently another (dumb) indian family has bought the store. Well they open this morning and the parking lot is not even open, their little car is stuck half in the street half in the lot, I went in about 8am this morning, even with 4X4 i had a tough time getting over the snowbank left by the town. Got what i needed, did not even ask about what he planned to do with the snow, figured somebody would be by soon. Drive by again at about 11Am and he is shoveling a few spaces and adding to the huge banks at the end of his lot AND at the CORNER of a busy intersection. Drive by again in an hour and 3 cars are STUCK in the damn lot. I stop, pull two out that managed to get very stuck, helped the other push his car out. I go in to the owner and ask "what the hell do you plan to do about the god damn snow that everyone is stuck in" answer: "Its going to be warm in a few days, iam not going to worry about it" (it being 16"). I said that i would not do it, i did not feel like getting stuck in his lot again, my bro got the jeep stuck in there too but was able to rock it out. I told him to call a guy i know with a loader or I will call the town (bylaw on commercial snow removal) as he is in violation of the law. Still does not want to pay for a loader to come. I said fine it will be done in about a half hour then you will hear from the cops and DPW, OK he says. I call my friend on the DPW, he comes down with a 10 wheel dump with a one way plow and a wing. Plows the lot, cops come and explain to him that he must remove the snow people are in danger. Town will be sending him a bill for the plow and a $200 fine.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL thats good.

I seem to attract people while I am working at night. They like to park randomly, instead of all together in a single row.

Last night I'm plowing Valumart and a night janitor or something comes in, sees me doing the sidewalks etc. (I know he did b/c he waved) but then goes over and parks right in front of the doors. Perfect, so now the only unplowed part of the parking lot is right in front of the door.  

Even better are the ones whowait for you to make a forward pass, then pull in and park behind you. You start to back up, but realize there is suddenly a parked car where you were just driving.... (24hr stores suck)

Or when they park in front of the snow piles in an otherwise empty lot..  

People really need to get a clue.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I cant stand the home owners who park a car halfway down the drive. I dont like to make a second trip to do a drive that could have been done the first time i was there...Rob


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel the same about people pushing their snow across the road and unto the shoulder or into the ditch on the other side. I hate that.
I always usually V into a driveway or push it off to both sides, and always work my way in, piling on either side or somewhere at the start. I probably spend more time in reverse but it works for me.

Also hate when kids leave their sleds, toys, etc. in the driveway or yard. I realize they are kids but i hate getting out of the truck and moving that stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

When people decide they have to park where I am plowing. :angry: They usually end up getting boxed in.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I HATE PEOPLE. in the middle of a freeking storm they are out to get a gallon of milk. HELLO, stay home forget the milk, you can have you cookies later. 
the worst is people not using turn signals. i back out onto a busy road then a car comes flying around the corner and expects me to move, ahh, if you used your signal i wouldnt have even gone out in front of you. *USE YOUR SIGNALS* ok then i feel better.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

04superduty said:


> I HATE PEOPLE. in the middle of a freeking storm they are out to get a gallon of milk. HELLO, stay home forget the milk, you can have you cookies later.
> the worst is people not using turn signals. i back out onto a busy road then a car comes flying around the corner and expects me to move, ahh, if you used your signal i wouldnt have even gone out in front of you. *USE YOUR SIGNALS* ok then i feel better.


I agree with you 100 percent about the signals. Today while driving between plow jobs I come down this backroad and see a pickup with plow backing in the middle of the road. Knowing the drill, I slow down and stop to let the guy do his manuvering, you know, courtesy one plow operator to another. Then, the guy just sits there. So I wait a few seconds wondering what the hell he's doing and then I finally drive around to his left and go by. As I pass, he's giving me the "What are you doing up my a$$" look. I really wished I could have just ripped his door open, grabbed him and rammed his forehead into his steering column and yelled in his ear...."See this funny looking lever here S#!THEAD.....this is called the TURN SIGNAL LEVER, and guess what, if you move it up or down, it will make the lights in the back of your truck blink so that the rest of us who don't read minds KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING YOU MORON!!!!"
But, of course you can't do that in the real world unless you want to spend time in a cold room with a plank to sleep on and a toilet that has no seat, which I don't care to do. So I just drove on, and shook my head. It was disappointing to see this sort of ignorance by another plow operator. He'll get his when some old lady comes along some day and just drives into him.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

What about the news paper in the middle of the drive instead of the box?????


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

Last year I was plowing a strip mall area. The night security guy came in about 3am parked right in front of one of my piles. I kindly asked him to park in another part of the lot that had been already cleared. A week later plowing the same lot. Now with more snow and less places to put it. Same guy comes back. And parks in front of my pile AGAIN. So once again I ask him to move. To which he responds. That I had placed my pile on his parking space. And he always parks there. And that I need to pile my snow somewhere else. 
Another week or 2 goes by. This time we get 11 inches of wet snow. Keep in mind this is a small strip mall with limited space to pile snow. Same dumba$$ shows up. And since I am a firm believer in the three strikes your out. This time his little s-10 bacame part of my pile. I happen to know the owner real well of the property. He had a good laugh. Didn't charge me at all. Thought the guy got what he deserved. But after 2 and a half days I went and dug him out with a skid loader. 
We haven't had any snow this year yet. But, I am anxiously waiting to see if he parks there again.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Robhollar said:


> What about the news paper in the middle of the drive instead of the box?????


Newspaper, WHERE?

Thats what i do to those :waving:


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

How about when your pushing a "full" plow load of snow in a parking lot isle and someone decides to come right at you in that lane and stops in front of you.
I normally will stop and back up out of their way to end the stand off, but to the amazement of all that "pile" of snow didn't follow the blade while I was backing up out of the way.
"Here's your sign"
 John..................


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Its nice to see you guys deal with the same stuff I do. Last year I started doing some condos on the lake that some real rich PITA kinda pepole live at. Well the lady that owns and runs this place also lives there and comes out and greets me at whatever time I get there. I told her about a few cars that are right where I need to pile snow(this place has very limited places for snow). She told me she put out 3 notices about parking and they pay for a garage then she said "make a example out of them" Ok, no problem. 

Now as soon as I pull in I got all these folks running to me wanting to know where I want them to put there cars. Every time I have to tell them come back in 30mins when I have something plowed....hahah


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:redbounce IT stops snowing :redbounce


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*garbage night*

My first pet peave is people who could care less about the plow truck. I do a 1/4 mile street with a turnaround at the end. a jeep full of high-schoolers decide that the open circle is a good place to do donuts. I stop just short of the circle with lights flashing, and they continue to do donuts for another minute. When they see me, they give me this look like "get out of our way." I was waiting for them to lose control into one of my piles.....I wouldn't have felt bad a bit.

Even bigger pet peave is garbage night! Nothing like having 2 garbage cans at the end of every driveway. On a small snow I can move them, but when there's a foot of snow in the grass, there's no good place to put them out of the way.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

Just started plowing this year...already have a pet peave! I hate it when clients don't use their damn garages! I had a couple of clients who decided they'd leave their cars sitting in the driveway instead of putting them in the garage.


----------



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

my pet peeve? people who dont pay........  

and guys who plow drives with a 1/2 inch of snow on em......  

we just got our first 1/2 inch of snow. some idiot was plowing down the drive and right across the road in front of me.i had to throw out the hooks to keep from hiting him.and by the time he got to the other side of the road it had all dissapeared.i can see parking lots that hafta be kept up, but a gravel drive with a half inch?........heres your sign


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

12 out of 14 drives had garbage cans in front of them yesterday.. only 3-5" soit wasnt a huge deal.. but what i found funny.. the 2 that had moved there cans for me.. one was about 70yr old lady who greeted me with cookies and a smile and was excited to tell me that she moved them for me.. the second was even better.. a HOTTIE who came out with cookies, a bottle of water and hot cocco in a travel mug for me!!! yup, she will be the 1st and last run every time!! :redbounce


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

You have to love somebody who trashes your reputation instead of having the courage to post it as a reply so his name will be known, referring to my post above from the 27th. Somebody didn't like the fact that I didn't like a guy blocking the road with his truck in the middle of a snowstorm without using any signals. He said this is a "proffesional" (misspelled) site and that "my violence" isn't appreciated.

Well, I leave it up to those of you who know me to judge me, I think my posting history speaks for itself. I've gone out of my way to help out alot of members on this site and almost all my posts are of a helpful, friendly or positive nature. To vent some frustration about some of the ignorant drivers on the road does not seem unprofessional to me, especially when I was responding to and backing up another member's post. I prefer to back people rather than bash them. Even when I have disagreed with a member, I've always communicated it to them as a reply in a civilized manner.

But, since none of us can respond to reputation comments directly I do have something to say to the spineless jellyfish who trashed me. Before you call someone a moron, perhaps you should learn to spell. The term "your a moron" is correctly expressed as "you're" which is a contraction for "you are", and you also spelled professional incorrectly as "proffesional".

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. 

I apologize if any of the rest of you were offended by my vent, but I think I know most of you well enough by now to figure that many of us feel the same way alot of times about jerks on the roadways. The key here is that I just said I _felt_ that way. That is a big difference from acting it out. Had I posted a message bragging about actually doing what I mentioned, then I could see someone saying what this person said about me. I think it was cowardly backdoor bashing and I had to say something about it. Sorry fellas (and ladies)!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Exteme Warm Weather To Extreme Cold*

Another one of my peeves is when the damn weather won't make up it's mind, like when it goes from warm to exteme cold. Like yesterday, it was plus 11 celsius with heavy rain, and then in a matter of 12 hours, it dropped down to minus 13 celsius. Every piece of equipment I had was froze up and the roads were nothing but ice. Made it a death trap to not only plow, but walk on!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

John Twist, don't let it get to you. I could care less what people say about me. The user rep is perfect for people to hide and run their mouths. If anybody had the guts, they would tell people in the posts, not in the user rep. Let them say what they want, they're chicken s----.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Lets see;
1) Pedestrians walking down the road that you are plowing and wont move to let you safely (for them) pass.
2) Empty garbage pails left in the road
3) People shoveling snow in the road I just plowed.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

johntwist said:


> I agree with you 100 percent about the signals. Today while driving between plow jobs I come down this backroad and see a pickup with plow backing in the middle of the road. Knowing the drill, I slow down and stop to let the guy do his manuvering, you know, courtesy one plow operator to another. Then, the guy just sits there. So I wait a few seconds wondering what the hell he's doing and then I finally drive around to his left and go by. As I pass, he's giving me the "What are you doing up my a$$" look. I really wished I could have just ripped his door open, grabbed him and rammed his forehead into his steering column and yelled in his ear...."See this funny looking lever here S#!THEAD.....this is called the TURN SIGNAL LEVER, and guess what, if you move it up or down, it will make the lights in the back of your truck blink so that the rest of us who don't read minds KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING YOU MORON!!!!"
> But, of course you can't do that in the real world unless you want to spend time in a cold room with a plank to sleep on and a toilet that has no seat, which I don't care to do. So I just drove on, and shook my head. It was disappointing to see this sort of ignorance by another plow operator. He'll get his when some old lady comes along some day and just drives into him.


Eeek, somebody musta been smoking pot around me again. You said he backed into the middle of the road... did he back into a lane, or across it? And why did he make that face if he was parked? You passed him on his left, so he must of backed into a lane of the road (Not across)??

Eeek, I'm getting pissed at myself. Can you explain it better?


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

johntwist said:


> He said this is a "proffesional" (misspelled) site and that "my violence" isn't appreciated. ... I apologize if any of the rest of you were offended by my vent, but I think I know most of you well enough by now to figure that many of us feel the same way alot of times about jerks on the roadways. The key here is that I just said I _felt_ that way. That is a big difference from acting it out. Had I posted a message bragging about actually doing what I mentioned, then I could see someone saying what this person said about me. I think it was cowardly backdoor bashing and I had to say something about it. Sorry fellas (and ladies)!


I'm new to this site, and in some ways after some 9 years out (of the business) to the business too. Much has changed. This forum has been very helpful to me. I wish there was something like this my first go round. In my book, sometimes a person just needs to vent, they need a place to vent! Lets face it, the wives have had more than their fill of listening to our rants, or so mine has. And with a thread name like "Pet Peeves" what would one expect?

So as Frasier Crane would say, "I'm listening." Any time ......
Ken


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> John Twist, don't let it get to you. I could care less what people say about me. The user rep is perfect for people to hide and run their mouths. If anybody had the guts, they would tell people in the posts, not in the user rep. Let them say what they want, they're chicken s----.


That is exactly the reason they finally did away with the rep points on lawnsite.com. Guys were dinging others for little reason if any and not leaving a name as to who did it. Lead to a lot of finger pointing, name calling, etc. They finally took a vote on it and Sean pulled the plug on the reputation points. IMO, he should do the same here. Half the members probably don't know that they even exist let alone how to use them. My vote is to ditch the rep points.

Now for my "Plowing Pet Peeves"
1. People that don't use their garage. Build a storage shed and put all your crap in there, the garage is for your vehicle.

2. Fido chasing me up and down the driveway on each pass. Tried nailing him/her with a windrow but it didn't slow the dog down one bit.

3. Garbage cans.

4. No snow.

Buck


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Hmmm, ok, I know I have a gazillion, but here are a few.

1. People who leave crap in their driveway (kids toys, bikes, garden hoses, etc), and then get whiney at me because their stuff got broken.

2. People who want it done right now, but then complain about the rates.

3. People who decide to jump around behind my vehicle and tell me how to plow while I'm trying to do their driveway.

4. New, last minute customers who want their driveway plowed and complain about having to pay cash.

5. Long time customers who whine when the rate goes up 5 bucks after 5 years of the same rate.

6. People who tell me, "but the last guy we had only charged 15 dollars"...

I've been plowing driveways in my town since 1989, so I"m sure I could sit here all night and think of more pet peeves, but those are some that instantly come to mind.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

By far the biggest is people who drive around in a snow storm. They pull right up behind you and freak out when you back up, it seems some people are so 1 dimensional. Don't you see all the piles of snow and the clear area? How about the truck with the flashing lights? Ever occur that he may just be plowing snow, and may hit reverse on occasion!

And also just busy roads when you are plowing right off of it. Waiting for a chance to jump back in the road to make another pass. Its a hurry up and wait game.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Charge too much??? *L**

I saw one post where somebody complained because they charged too much??? *L* Why don't they get out and try to shovel it, then they'll see that it's worth the extra 5 bucks! I had one lady (CHEAPSCAPE) call me one nite after a big storm, 20". She wanted her *take-out parking lot* done. I told her I would only charge her an extra 10 bucks more than I do with private driveways, $ 30.00 total. "Oh thats way too much she said never mind." *L* She never did hire anyone to clear it!


----------



## slapshotmike24 (Apr 26, 2004)

I plow large condo complexes and I HATE IT when a bunch of idiots come out and magically have to take out their trash and get their mail at 3:OO am. They always seem to walk behind the truck and every where I am trying to plow and then give me a look like I'm I have no right to be there. One of these days I am just going to run over one of these PITA's. :angry:


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

For the person taking his trash out at 3.00 AM

this is the person I would ask where's the party and could you spare a little drink for a fella. Duh?

Just kidding didn't mean to imply we drink when we push.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

luppy
nice jeep,
could you send some of that snow to mid michigan,
i'm about as peeved as i can get with , snow all around except in my area. 2"
total on the ground 
:angry:


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

The guy in the armored car lot the other morn. 5:00 am who decided to move all the trucks as I was plowing so I could clear the whole lot(I guess). So not only did I have to watch for moving trucks but every time I looked in the mirror he was walking across the yard   . I accidentally started to back up with a burst as usual and he was back there as usual he starts yelling and calling me an idiot. go figure he is walking behind the plow truck and i'm the idiot. Being the better man I didn't even roll down the window, just went about my job and he went away. Sometimes it pays to be a little older and wiser and calmer.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Its been said before, but my biggest pet peeve while plowing is the people that don't seem to see you.

Dual rotators flashing... emergency flashers flashing. truck with plow.... and people don't seem to see you. Or are just being defiant, and purposly getting close. "who do you think you are with that flashing light"

I have a couple driveways I do that are right on US Hwy 2. A major road...(THE major road) in our area. That means that I have to back up onto the road from time to time. I try to keep it as quick as possible... But Some PITA will be coming at me in the outside lane. No traffic. I'll be flashing and blinking.... just trying to get the burm the plow left out of the driveway. And they don't move over at all. COME ON... just be curtious and skooch over a tad, PLEASE,

And yeah... the people who magically need to be in the lot while i'm plowing. 

Or....people who come out to move their cars when you're just about done. I've spent a good amount of time plowing around them. Backblading, pushing, pulling... then get the rest of the lot cleared. THEN they come out and move their cars. GEE...THANKS!. Now I get to do THOSE spots too.. and have to push all that snow right over where I've already plowed....

My BIGGEST pet peeve while plowing, though. Is the seasonal people who don't think you plow often enough...and the per push people who think you're there too often. But they both recieve the same level of service.

Glen


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My biggest peeve is the darn city trucks who only plow down the middle of the road leaving me to plow half of the street for my customers, especially fun at the culdesac's where I have customers and have to plow everything!

Not really any issues- all customers are notified anything left in the driveway is subject to destruction (I don;t get out and move toys, garbage barrels, etc) and all customers sign a release for property damage before I will plow them. Newspapers are the best since the delivery guys don;t want to put it in the paper box at the side of the road like they are supposed to and decide to throw it in the drive my customers call the paper and complain so mister smart a$$ delivery guy get's to go back and bring them another paper later that morning!  

Cars in the wrong place get 1 warning then they either don;t get plowed (I'll come back a 2nd time, but they pay double for it) or if it's in the street in my way (city wide parking ban) they get berried. Last year a jeep was at the end of a culdesac that the town guy did his thing (see above) I guess the jeep didn;t want to shovel out for work. Well, I don;t know how long it took him to shovel that poor thing out but let's just say the wheels weren't even on the ground anymore with all the snow puched up against and under it.


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

*pet peeve*

My pet peeve is simple.
NO SNOW!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Reputation Points*

I too think the reputation thing is a bad idea. Personally, i don't know whats been said about me, i have never even taken the time to look at it.

John
The "rating" that you got has been going around on here for a while. A new member got something similar "get out of here moron", when he never even posted anything that was offensive to anybody. Its probly the same person doing this. Don't let it bother you, it means nothing. I did not see anthing wrong with your post about the turn signals.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Out of curiosity I went looking to see my 'reputation'... I'd seen the "add to reputation" icon etc. but never bothered to figure out how it works.

I can see that I have nine points (is that a good thing?) but I cannot read any of the things said (site says I don't have access). I see the headline of the last one (guy said 'your ass dumb as you pretend to be', gee I can't possibly guess who wrote that!!  ).... I don't know about you guys, but personally I'm glad to be 'Ass Dumb'  I'll leave that to the expert who wrote it.

I'm just curious to see what its all about in there... just cant seem to access it!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> Out of curiosity I went looking to see my 'reputation'... I'd seen the "add to reputation" icon etc. but never bothered to figure out how it works.
> 
> I can see that I have nine points (is that a good thing?)
> !


You have at least 10 now!


----------



## alittle1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My pet peeve.

People *****ing about working. If you have to get out of your truck and 'walk' a driveway or a lot to clear off garbage cans, snow toys, parked cars, shopping carts, then charge for it. I keep a book in the cab and list all the 'extras' that I do on properties and the time that it took TIMES my hourly rate, more money in the pocket. When we are negotiating this winter's contract I pull my book out and tell them how many times, what date and the time it took to walk the drive. When I can quote verbatium from my book then it is irruputable, negotiations become easier when they can see what you did for them in the past and didn't charge for it, or they didn't realize that there was a problem ( parked cars in the way of clearing operations ) and that an upcharge was required. I may lose one or two this year but they will be back next year at my price because some 'yahoo' damaged their property.

Why cause your customer a problem, its not his fault the paper delivery isn't doing his job and he probably doesn't know either, but if you stop and pick up the paper, take a red marking pen and jot a note down on the sleeve of the paper and put it in the box, you can bet on it that after a few times that paper will be in the box or there will be an upcharge. After all, in the spring he's going to find out that there is 28 newspapers laying along the driveway and he reported them as non delivered, it won't take long to figure out how they got there. So have a little empathy for the client and paper delivery guy.

As for the person who blows out into the roadway, plows across the road, or leaves the pile at the end of the drive, I enjoy those people. It gives me a reason to stop and introduce myself and my services, and tell them that there is a municipal bylaw against what they are doing. Sometimes, I take a xerox of the actual bylaw and the fines, and leave that with my card in the mailbox or hand deliver it to the door. Sometimes, people just are not aware of it and appreciate you bringing it to their attention. If you get a 'HotHead' who bawls you out, my standard reply is, " I figured that I would bring it to your attention, rather than let you die stupid!" That phrase usually makes them cross their eyes with such a perplexed look on their face and they don't know is they've been bawled out or insulted.

If I get a 'run out' while doing my rounds, I give them a choice. I can add you to my list and do you later, or I can do you now but you'll have to pay for the time to get me back on schedule. This plow doesn't run on milk and cookies but I appreciate the gesture, will that be cash or VISA, we aren't taking first born children today because I don't have room in the cab, thank you ma'm.

Don't assume people can see your lights, because some can't because they are color deficient and can't see all the colors. Try going to a blue light instead. Yes, we're working here but people are entitled to use the same roads, driveways, and parking lots as we work on. Sometimes when you get a follower, that's reason for you to get out of the cab and stretch, have a coffee, or just maybe they want you to come and work for them, ya figure!.

As I said before, my pet peeve is people *****ing. I'm in this to make money, how about you?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

These might have been covered already, but these are three of my top five:

1. People that continue to cut through your parking lot that you are plowing and making you stop to let them through when it appears that I am invisible.

2. Driving and seeing people shovel their snow into the street that has already been cleared. GRRR, I hate that.

3. Places that call when they want their lot cleared AFTER a days worth of cars have driven over the snow so it's nice and packed.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

alittle1

I certainly enjoyed your post. most refreshing.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Someone who isn't a man, sent this to me "EEk your a dumbass learn to spell".

Jee, if only they knew dumbass is spelled dumb ass.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

bolens driver,
i got one of those too, on a different post, then at 9:21pm 12-31, they were going to get me on this thread but left in such a hurry they forgot to comment. 
rather than run on the threads somebody out there is just reading and going offline for all their comments, some people are just chicken sh**!!


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

*New Pet Peeve*

It happened....I didn't lose the account. But now I'm cranky.

My only commercial lot got their December bill today....

They HAD a 4" trigger... and wanted to be plowed at their shift changes. 7am, 3pm and 11pm.

I serviced them faithfully..... They were cleaned at 4"...within an hour or so of their shift change. I've said in other posts...the service they got was FAR better than most companies around here get. MOST commercial lots get plowed once per snowstorm, no matter how much snow we get.

So, anyway.... they don't want to be plowed at 4" anymore. They only want to be plowed once per storm...unless there's a BIG storm...then come to get the night shift out. "this is getting ridiculous" she said.

But, once again. I will just freak out internally...and not punish them. I need every client I have this winter, and rather than have her mad at me...I'll just take the lesson in stride for next year.

So, my pet peeve.. Is customers who don't see good service. They only see their bill. In the end, I look like the bad guy because she thinks that I was gouging her. But now I will look bad because her lot will be sloppy....just like everyone else's lot.

PRIOR to todays call, I would even stop by their lot if the plow came by and left a small burm at the entrance... I'd clean that up, and make a notation on their bill "driveway entrance cleanup - no charge". I did this because they were my best customer, and I wanted to take care of them.

I don't have enough experience under my belt to make the following statement, but I'll do it anyway. This area SUCKS for snowplowing. People are so cheap. They would rather jump over the snowpile the plow left, than pay for decent service.

Sorry you had to read this, but I'm cranky now. And basically YOU are the people who understand the situation.

Does anyone else live in an area where you get SO MUCH snow that people don't even see the value of a decent plowing service? They just expect there to be snow everywhere.


----------



## Plow Queen (Jan 4, 2005)

*on-lookers*

well i don't do a lot of plowing yet but i go with my husband often,and we both hate it when people come out of the house to watch you and end up getting in the way, not only is this annoying but it's dangerous too.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

glenspot said:


> They HAD a 4" trigger... and wanted to be plowed at their shift changes. 7am, 3pm and 11pm..


Glen I would let her know that her billing is a 4 inch trigger. And they will be billed for every 4 inches. Dont let her think is they get the same price for 8 inches of snow at the 4 inch price. They are paying for the wear and tear on your truck and the deeper the snow the more wear and tear on the equipment.....Rob


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

A family member of a client calls you 3 days after a 10" wet storm and asks you to re-mount your plow, drive thru two towns of rush hour trafic, and push the "ice bank" (24" solid) at the end of his driveway because his snow blower quit. Oh, and he gratefully offered to pay $15..........


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Of course you mean an extra $15.00 on top of your normal fee for the special call and service.


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

This may be a stupid question but, what does PITA mean? I'm kinda new to this. Thanks Breck


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I think it means Pain in the ***


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dir! I guess I should have looked at that a little more. Thanks for clearing that up for me. Breck :waving:


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

bolts, I told him $125 for his drive and my headache. He said no, that I only charged his father and brother $45 each the day of the storm. ( this was the storm that hit us on the 26th, the one that I was in New York with family and had a 12 hour drive back home to go out plowing untill 3 am am to be at work at 5am)  He hung up and them called the next morning while I was at work and agreed to the offer.


----------



## roket77 (Jan 4, 2005)

*inconsiderate drivers*

The worst is when your plowing a drive on a main/semi-main street and you need to back up into the street and a traffic light goes red near a driveway and people block the drive so you cant back up more. or when yo are bcking up in a driveway and you are stopped to give way to drivers and they stop thinking they're gonna let you go then you proceed and they do too. and it keeps happening. Most of all is when people park in a side street(where people have driveways to park in) right at the corner of driveway where you pile snow. You cant pile on that side and you cant get the angle to pile on other side because car is in the way.


----------



## jjdonovan (Nov 1, 2001)

*My snowplowing pet peeve!!*

Plowing for my town, here in western ,ma.I usually get called out after there are 3" already down on the roads. So you can imagine the roads are pretty slick.
Well my F450 with a 9' western usually does 4-6 side streets and cleans up the intersections where my Freightliner with it's 10' blade cannot cleanup.
Why is it everyone who got there drivers liscence out of a box of CRACKER JACKS figures they can blow by my F450 while he backsup before makeing another push at the intersections????
If these JACKA####  would just wait 2 min. we would be out of ther.....but no I have to stand gaurd in my Freightliner while my driver in the F450 pushes back the intersections.
There is one pleasure though,these are the same A##holes I see buried in snow in a field after they have slid of the road when going too fast!
I make a point to toot the horn at them and give them a hearty thumbs up ...for doing a great job at beeing a number 1 A##hole.
Sorry for venting ...just my 2cents worth ..JJ


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

All those yuppies that bought SUV's and think they are invincable in the snow.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

My pet peeve is guys running around out there with no strobes, no beacons no nothing and I know its law to have at least a blue flashing light. Or at least last I checked it wasn't a suggestion.


----------



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

SHOPPING CARTS....move'em or loss'em !!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

jrblawncare said:



> SHOPPING CARTS....move'em or loss'em !!


Good question: Don't they ever have anything to say when the snow melts in the spring and they are left with a half-dozen squashed shopping carts in a pile? Do you still get the contract next year?

This is only my second year plowing a grocery store. So far, they have been really good about collecting carts, other than when I have to come clear the sidewalks during business hours, then I either shove them aside or shovel around them, or if I am in a real good mood with nothing else to do, stack them together on a section beyond where I need to shovel.... thats only if its like 3-4 carts in my way.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Shopping carts can be tough. I plow the local Dominion and it is 24 hrs. I go inside and ask if someone can come and collect the carts. They have always sent someone to help out. After he is done if some lazy customer leaves one in the lot I will plow as close as I can to it and then jump out and move it 10' sideways and keep going. If I can't do that for them then who is the lazy one?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

nothing to do with plowing. but i'm sure it could. people that dont clean off there whole windshield/car. lately i have seen several with only directly in front of drivers seat is cleared rest of car/suv/truck still covered in snow, so they can only see directly in front of themselfs


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

I hate when you plow the street and you come back around and some guy with a snow blower blows his whole driveway back in the street :realmad:


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Kevo98 said:


> All those yuppies that bought SUV's and think they are invincable in the snow.


Truer words have never been spoken. I was just thinking this the other night. I have the weight of the truck plus a 700 lbs plow on the front axle and 700 lbs of sand in the back and I was having a hard time doing 35 with out loosing a little control yet these people in Lexus and Mercedes SUV's were blowing by me like I was standing still. The best part is that those are the ones you see in a ditch about a mile down the road.

The other day I was doing a condo and a lady asked me if I could help her get her car out. I said sure and back dragged as close as I could to the rear of her Subaru SUV (looks like a station wagon to me). She says thanks and I went up to the street to open the entrance for her as I am backing out on the street she blows by me and around my back end. Scared the crap out of me, I slammed on the brakes and she went on her way. What gets me is I told her I was going to do it to and she just plowed threw the big pile the city plow left. Amazing!!!


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> nothing to do with plowing. but i'm sure it could. people that dont clean off there whole windshield/car. lately i have seen several with only directly in front of drivers seat is cleared rest of car/suv/truck still covered in snow, so they can only see directly in front of themselfs


Some times i roll down the drivers window and i stick my head out to see where im going lol


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

raptorman03 said:


> Some times i roll down the drivers window and i stick my head out to see where im going lol


I tried that but my eyelids froze open and I couldn't blink.LEL (laughing even louder)


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

...plow trucks with no beacons or strobes. I was out tonight, the first time this year in the dark and it was scary. I don't think I saw one single other plow truck that was even set up with any beacons or strobes. It's hard to tell when a 9' blade is coming at you from the other direction when all there is is a couple of headgear lights. Not to mention jumping in and out of the raod and without any warning lights at all!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

When you pull someone's car out with your tractor (no truck, just a big kubota) only to watch them slide right back into 1/2 mile further up the road. $50 for the first pull, $100 for the second pull, $200 for the third, well you get the picture. 

The county plow trucks at night. I had one run me off the road on my kubota at night once. I got 4 35 watt lights, plus 2 hazard light and a SMV sign. This guy still pull onto my side of the road. I ended up in a snow drift. 

Or neighborhoods with private driveways. I beat the guy that is suppose to clear them in every time. So I end up plowing the dame private drive too. ARGH


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

We have had 57" of snow so far this year and not a bit of it has melted. I have people calling me up and flagging me down wanting me to plow there driveway since they cannot seem to stay out of the ditch anymore. Have you ever tried to plow a driveway full of ruts that have been compacted for 3 months in temperatures ranging from -40 to +30? I just ask them when the last time there drive was plowed and when they tell me "well I got it done last year about this time" I simply tell them to call the last guy that did it. They usually come back with "but he didn't do a very good job" well duh. I then tell them they need to call a company with heavy equipment like a front end loader or at least a skid-steer. They just cannot imagine why I wont plow out there driveway. This little pet peeve has about completely gotten me out of the business. No one around here wants to pay for snow removal until they are totally snowed in.

My next pet peeve is the way the borough plows the road by my house. They come by about a week after it snows and make a quick pass down the road with a road grader leaving the berm about 2' from the ditch. I usually plow the road when it snows (days before they come along) and berm the snow right on the ditch line but then they come along and scrape it down to gravel leaving the berm in the road. The road is a narrow little trail and without keeping it all open it gets very tight when you meet someone. 

My last one is the way many people leave the entrances to driveway's and roads. They will just plow it out to the street and leave 2' hanging out in the road. Driveway entrances need to be V'ed out rather than being left unfinished. I suppose I am too much of a perfectionist but I take pride in my work. I always spend 5 minutes or so with a shovel cleaning up the little leftovers that remain when you plow a tight drive. Why the heck can't anyone else around here take at least enough pride to clean up what can be done with there plow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

It happened again yesterday (multiple times).

What part of blue rotaries, reverse lights, and a backup alarm (Grote 'Bigmouth') don't these SoccerMom's understand??? I swear they all drive Chrysler minivans too, usually green.

I don't understand how they can pull up directly behind me while I am backing up... and then patiently sit there waiting for me to move!

Also had a red Sunbird come shooting across behind me from a side alley, scared the crap outta me...  

People!!!! If it snows, and you are STUPID, PLEASE STAY HOME!!!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

O man some of my dad's employees were pissing me off. I get their a little late because I had trouble with the snowblower at home. Well I get done and arrive at the store about 6:00 enough time to plow out the vital area's. Well I plow out parking for everyone to park in and go to the back lot and what do I see one of the employees parking where I need to plow. So I ask them nicely to move their car. They say "give me a min I'll be right back out to move my car." So I go to the front lot for the store no longer open come back maybe 10min later and whats going on now the person moved their car in front of where I pile the snow. :realmad: Not to mention all of the other employees for that store did the same thing. So now I'm getting kinda pist, because out of all the parking stalls cleaned they park where their is still snow. Plus they are not supposed to park back there, they are supposed to park out front where there is plenty of parking. So I tell one of the employees walking in that they need to move all the cars to the front parking area where they are supposed to park or I'm going to have to block them in because their is nowhere else to put the snow. Well two min later ALL the employees come out and move their cars. I mean you almost have to spell it out for some people to understand.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

O I have lots of pet peeves! Ill name a few!

1)TRAFFIC! When I back out into roads and no one can give you a break! Or when im in my commercial fast food lots people piss me off. I remember this girl that was about 18. She was taking her sweet time looking in her mirror puttin make up on. I was waiting for her because I was stacking piles. When she backed up, I flew by her and scared the **** outta her. While I was stacking, she drove by real slow and beeped and put up her middle finger. I did the same thing, gave her the bird and did a long beep! 

2)When people park where im plowing. Then I usually box em in.  

3) When we get a 6+" snow fall, people call me and ask me if I been to there lot yet when I already plowed it. This is usually in the morning when business's are opening. I tell them, Have you seen the piles? They complain so much. They expect that im their #1 priority. I do understand though, but I cant be in 2 places at once. Especially when it snows for 2 days straight. You just cant keep up with it no matter what!

4) When people beep at me! They act like I dont see them. I usually beep back at them!


Anyone else have the same ones I do?


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

First one is drivers that leave huge snow banks on the edges of the driveways so the people have to stick 1/2 the vehicle out into the road to see traffic.

Second, drivers who leave rotary beacons on at the gas station. 3 am, I'm half asleep and I have to have a large blinking light in my face as I fill my truck.I think they leave them on just to show people they have them.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Snow banks in the road I was going down the road just yesterday in a 45MPH zone and there right in the middle of the road was a full plow worth of snow and I mean right in the middle of the road it had to be 3 feet high so I slowed down to about 25mph and dropped the blade and pushed it right back into the driveway 
.................................................................................................
Then the other night I just about killed a guy in a plow truck no flashing lights or anything and he was 1/2 way out in the road just sitting there in a bad angle he was lucky.
..................................................................................................
People who think they know how to plow and tell you were and how to push the snow. 
..................................................................................................

People who think your price is too high but call you the night of the storm to ask you to come out when your trying to take a nap the SUC*  

...................................................................................................

Slow payers they seem to send out the check just before the next storm but they want you there 1st thing when it snow.

....................................................................................................

People who want you to be there friend and come if for a few drinks when you have a full route to do they need to call me when it's not snowing out.

I need to stop now since the list can go on and on.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Others trying to do your job*

One of my biggest pet peeves is when you've been doing a certain area (driveway or lot) for God knows how long, and then all of a sudden this guy comes along and decides to "help out", and ends up making even more work for you. Especially if the SOB is driving a Front End Loader!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's one that happened this morning.
This guy plowing the end of this driveway backs right out in front of me like I wasn't even there and I do mean right in front of me.
After I passed I was watching in the mirrors and here comes a car he backs right out in front of them too and you could tell they had to get on the brakes had so they wouldn't hit him.

Now I kind of live in the sticks so traffic is light so he could of waited to 2 cars to go by I know I would of.  
Also no strobes or anything.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*p.p.p.*

We wer'e in the supermarket plowing business for years. The shopping carts we're a constant aggravation. We now do mostly banks on the south shore. The supermarket boss decided to transfer us to brighton, abington to brighton, down 93 through boston onto the ma. pike with the kubota in tow! I worked the first storm in november and retired from the supermarket business! Ther'e is nothing worse than pulling a trailer in the city during a major snow event!


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Any More Pet Peeves*

*ANYONE ELSE?*


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmm how about people that complain about where you left some snow while you are still working the area?  

Had that the other night, the guy was from a neighbouring parking lot and likes to park in ours while he unloads a delivery truck. (why not his own I don't know) Gave me heck for leaving a 5" deep, 1' wide by 8' long ridge in the middle of his favorite spot (in our lot). To get that last bit I need to come from out on the road, so I get it when I am leaving since it is tricky to do with a loaded trailer on the back... 

Poor guy, had to park two spots over....


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

Middle of the route...pulling as close to someones garage door as you can....so you can backblade it. Drop the blade, and pull back to see that you still had snow stuck to your blade from the previous job and its fallen off RIGHT next to their garage door. Now, what would have been an "inside the truck" job...turns into a "get out and shovel" job. 

Another one.... People who get out and sovel PART of their driveway during the storm. Not that it impedes my work, but it makes me think that they expected me sooner than I got there.

Glen


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*A New Year Of Pet Peeves*

:angry:  *Well, it's a new year, time to hear more PET PEEVES from all the plowing guys and gals out there! :angry:

Let's keep the list going!​*


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*dumb people suck*

I plow for the town I live in and i swear my route contains the most dumb people in the town.

The thing that pisses me off the most is those people how snow blow, shovel, or plow their entire driveway into the street, as if im just gonna push it away for them. I wait till they go back inside and then i get nice and close to the curb before the driveway, pushing everything back nice an high.

- the other thing that most of us town plowers have to deal with is everyone asking us to plow their driveways, it would be nice if we could but we'd loose our contract with the town.

- and the last thing that makes me fume, :angry: is those damn parents that let their kids out to play in the middle of a blizzard. So now u have to deal with kids running around the streets and throwing snow/ice balls into the truck


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Some of you have some major issues.

My issue: Not getting paid. That's about it.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Non payers
2. Property managers that you just can't satisfy (sorry crappy spelling)
3. People who are ATRACTED to the warning lights on my pickup
4. Poor choices for parking in the lot I'm plowing. (they usually end up staying their until spring thaw or they shovel themselves out)
5. Our City. All they do is run around with a couple trucks with plows, moving everything from the center to the ouside of the road. That means that anyone parking on curbs is stuck. It also means that any driveways, allys, business lots, etc. etc. are plowed in. (this usually happens after I have them open and looking nice).
6. Undependable help.

Otherwise I LOVE what I do.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

gpin said:


> Some of you have some major issues.
> 
> My issue: Not getting paid. That's about it.


None payers that call you the next year asking if your going to still plow them this year.

I said sure I'll be there the 1st storm ready to go.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*your mama!*

How about young bucks who just start living one their own, ask you to plow their driveway, say they'll pay you later, but you end up having to get the money from their parents when 'mom' asks you to plow her darling son's driveway again cause he's out of town?

"You think just because your mom asks me, I'm going to do it again for free???" Sorry, time to collect!payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My pet peeves are against the peolpe who design loading bays for trucks. They have this little roof over the bay door so when the snows falls off the roof it lands right where the back tires go and the trucks don't line then. 
or how about parking lots with an island every ten feet then they don't even line them up straight. They must have guys from FLA. to design these.:angry:


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Right now it's the fact that it is not snowing.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

JTW said:


> Right now it's the fact that it is not snowing.


Right now, for me, its the fact that it was TRYING to snow this afternoon!! Scared the hell outta me cuz I aint ready yet!!! lol

You could hear it hitting the steel roof of the barn... more like hail actually. Still 5 degrees above freezing...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I think some one said it already but I hate when these dipshi% people see you plowing and seem to park right where you need to go to clear the next row. I have been in my fair share of yelling matches last year. Why can't these idiots stay home in a bad storm. They seem to get the hint when a front loader is coming towards them or leaves a pyle right by their door. I think I'm looking into a PA system this year, at least then I don't have to roll down my windows to yell "hey dipshi% are ya f'in blind"


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Brian Young said:


> I think some one said it already but I hate when these dipshi% people see you plowing and seem to park right where you need to go to clear the next row. I have been in my fair share of yelling matches last year. Why can't these idiots stay home in a bad storm. They seem to get the hint when a front loader is coming towards them or leaves a pyle right by their door. I think I'm looking into a PA system this year, at least then I don't have to roll down my windows to yell "hey dipshi% are ya f'in blind"


 Yelling matches? I hope these are not customers of your customer because if they are they are the reason you are there. We plow at a plaza and is real frustrating when people get in your way but I tell my guys to be courteous and deal with it if it wasnt for these people we would not be doing this job. Not telling you what to do just food for thought.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

digit said:


> Yelling matches? I hope these are not customers of your customer because if they are they are the reason you are there. We plow at a plaza and is real frustrating when people get in your way but I tell my guys to be courteous and deal with it if it wasnt for these people we would not be doing this job. Not telling you what to do just food for thought.


Well I guess not yelling matches but a "nice job" or a "don't worry I'll wait for you" loud enough so they could hear it. And no never to a customer!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Good read....bumping this up for others to check out!! and possibly ad to, but most pet peeves seem to be covered


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

people that plow and complain that when i plow i dont have strobes or a flash.
if you can see my truck when im driving around not plowing without strobes or a flash then why cant you see it when i am plowing? am i the only vehicle out in the snow without flash or strobes? does the plow on the front detract you attention from you understanding its attached to a truck?

ive never understood the flash or strobe syndrome. course i also look before i drive or back any vehicle out onto a street.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

bribrius;397724 said:


> people that plow and complain that when i plow i dont have strobes or a flash.
> if you can see my truck when im driving around not plowing without strobes or a flash then why cant you see it when i am plowing? am i the only vehicle out in the snow without flash or strobes? does the plow on the front detract you attention from you understanding its attached to a truck?
> 
> ive never understood the flash or strobe syndrome. course i also look before i drive or back any vehicle out onto a street.


Aren't they required in your area? We face a hefty fine to run without them (and of course, get caught).

And yes, if you are plowing in a storm, people may have a hard time seeing you with all the snow blow-up from your blade.

Personally, I think anything that makes us more visible to the 'lemmings' is a good thing... and the lights are cheap enough. My rotary light bar was under $200 new, and my corner strobes (self contained rice box 'show car' strobes) were on clearance at Princess Auto for around $3 each...

As long as these lights aren't abused (like ppl on here have said using them when late for appointments or coffee breaks to move traffic) they are a good idea IMO.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Lots of thinks covered like barrels on trash days, news paper and car left in the drive way.

I'll add.. 
1) Wind that blows the snow back in the tunnels driveways I did while i sleep for the morning.. looks like I never came.
2) Kids toys
3) The call the night of a blizzard at my home number from a neighbor that is not on my list. 
"My husband is out of town".. "how much" etc etc etc. I have to out by 6:00AM bla bla bla 
Can you only come if it less than 8" and I can't shovel it.. Like I know exactly how much were actually getting and when it will stop...
4) The neighbors that come out and talk to me like I'm not in hurry and want to tell me there life story.
5) The naighbors that give me puppy dog eyes when I'm driving buy with my blade on.
6) The same neighbors the see me 2 hours later when they are still shoveling thinking I'm a ass for not stopping for free.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

1.People who bounce checks. I had one guy last winter who has a private road and hadn't paid for like four storms as he was out of state. Well, his check bounced.. 
2. People who seem to think I charge less if there's less snow than usual. (I charge the same no matter what it is, I just make more trips if it's a big storm)
3. People who tell me they can't pay and don't know when.
4. Tenants of apartment buildings complaining to the landlord that I or an employee rips up the asphalt in the parking lots.
5. People who want me to plow more than once per storm, yet pay for just one plowing.
6. People who call me up and expect me to be there at that very second when I have other places to take care of.
7. People who complain about salt/sand prices, thinking I get it for free.
8. As said by others, people who park right in front of you when you are about to plow.
9. People who expect you to plow them out during a big storm.
10. People who expect me to come back and clean up since they finally moved their car
11. Kids jumping on the back of trucks (I can't tell you how many times I've back into snowbanks.... last winter two kids jumped on the back of my truck. An employee was driving and I was in the passenger seat and I looked back and saw two kids... I told them to get off the truck and they come to the door and I'm being serious, but they both seemed mentally handicapped and I don't know who would let them out during storms like that.
12. Police officers... man, they just drive too close sometimes. I was going down a very steep hill one night and a cop was near tailgating me and I had to slow down and pull into a driveway to plow. He almost hit the back of my truck. And another time, a cop car pulled out of a road, half way into the road I was on, (He was half on his road, half on the one I'm on) and he had to back up to let me through. They run those stop signs and no directions at all. 
13. People who borrow a plow truck and seem to drop the blade going up and down the road plowing snow into the center. I've seen it.
14. People who expect you to plow their driveway thirty minutes away. Man... that's too far.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

WELDER;183322 said:


> my pet peeve? people who dont pay........
> 
> and guys who plow drives with a 1/2 inch of snow on em......
> 
> we just got our first 1/2 inch of snow. some idiot was plowing down the drive and right across the road in front of me.i had to throw out the hooks to keep from hiting him.and by the time he got to the other side of the road it had all dissapeared.i can see parking lots that hafta be kept up, but a gravel drive with a half inch?........heres your sign


I've got quite a bit of places that want it scraped and sanded when there's half an inch of snow. Mostly apartment complexes.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

mine is stupit drivers who drive to slow when it snows STAY HOME IF U CAN'T HANDLE THE ROAD CONDITIONS :realmad:


----------



## ramitall (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the people that pull into brush their cars off in the nice clean lot so they dont have to stand in the snow thats still in their driveway.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I like the idiots in SUV' that fly down the road past you. Yeah , it's goes like Hell in the snow, but it don't stop any better or steer any better. I got all kinda weight on me and I am in 4X4, There's a reason I am going slower - It's slick as HELL and the snows DEEP!
See ya on the next guard rail !


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats one of my favorites too. They think that own the roads.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My current pet peeve- not being able to find a nice used plow for a decent price.

If I get a plow for my truck, I will get back to you later on my findings.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

derekbroerse;397774 said:


> Aren't they required in your area? We face a hefty fine to run without them (and of course, get caught).
> 
> And yes, if you are plowing in a storm, people may have a hard time seeing you with all the snow blow-up from your blade.
> 
> ...


i believe the law states required when plowing on a pulic way or something.
i guess im just figuring if im just doing driveways and not actuall plowing a public way specifically or a commercial lot im all set.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if you plow driveways and never go into the road to plow then you shouldnt need any warning lights. but if you have to back out into the road while plowing you need some sort of warning device.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

04superduty;398220 said:


> if you plow driveways and never go into the road to plow then you shouldnt need any warning lights. but if you have to back out into the road while plowing you need some sort of warning device.


Maine Legislature Title 29-A: MOTOR VEHICLES (HEADING: PL 1993, c. 683, Pt. A, §2 (new); Pt. B, §5 (aff))
Chapter 19: OPERATION (HEADING: PL 1993, c. 683, Pt. A, §2 (new); Pt. B, §5 (aff))

(3) A vehicle engaged in snow removal or sanding operations on a public way must be equipped with and display an auxiliary light that provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light must emit an amber beam of light and be equipped with a blinking or strobe light function and have sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal daylight. When the left wing of a plow is in operation and extends over the center of the road, an auxiliary light must show the extreme end of the left wing. That light may be attached to the vehicle so that the beam of light points at the left wing. The light illuminating the left wing may be controlled by a separate switch or by the regular lighting system and must be in operation at all times when the vehicle is used for plowing snow on public ways.

(4) A vehicle equipped and used for plowing snow on other than public ways may be equipped with an auxiliary rotary flashing light that must be mounted on top of the vehicle in such a manner as to emit an amber beam of light over a 360` angle, or an amber strobe, or combination of strobes, that emits at a minimum a beam of 50 candlepower and provides visible light coverage over a 360` range. The light may be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways and other off-highway locations.

59. Public way. "Public way" means a way, owned and maintained by the State, a county or a municipality, over which the general public has a right to pass.[1993, c. 683, Pt. A, §2 (new); Pt. B, §5 (aff).]

it says (keyword here)" *MAY* be in use on a public way only when the vehicle is entering the public way in the course of plowing private driveways......."
the section everyone seems to think they need a light for is the one previous however from the sound of that (left wing of the plow etc.) a reasonable person would assume that is if your actually plowing or sanding the public way as your main purpose or intent.

i dont know why everyone thinks they need lights. i never really did understand it. if you prefer to have them for saftey then i think that is great. if you think your truck looks cool with them knock yourself out. i guess i just prefer not to have them.i really dont believe they are required. after looking at this it woulds seem they arent required for commercial eitherl, since commercial is not actually a public way it is most often privatley owned (store etc.).

open for opinions/discussion. WHAT DO YOU ALL MAKE OF IT?

thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think it's well worth the little bit of money you spend on warning lights.
Anything that keeps you from being knocked out of service ( from an accident ) has value. The lights draw their attention and in theory they avoid / notice you.
Plus if an accident ever goes to court and you had no warning lights the judge or jury 
(if you have one ) may not look kindly on that fact.
People will sue at the drop of a hat if money's involved.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MickiRig1;398273 said:


> I think it's well worth the little bit of money you spend on warning lights.
> Anything that keeps you from being knocked out of service ( from an accident ) has value. The lights draw their attention and in theory they avoid / notice you.
> Plus if an accident ever goes to court and you had no warning lights the judge or jury
> (if you have one ) may not look kindly on that fact.
> People will sue at the drop of a hat if money's involved.


x2, The store by me has cheapy warning lights for like $20. Even if you just stick it on your roof and only turn it on once in a while its still there in case you need it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

so what do you guys do leave it off, go to plow drive way, turn it on, plow driveway, leave, turn it off? the turn on again at next driveway?
guess i just wanted to avoid any wiring. didnt want to deal with installing in markers, didnt want to deal with turning it on or off, didnt want to deal with putting it on roof and maybe scratching roof or having to clean ice and snow off to keep it sticking, or the cigarette lighter plug in getting in the way of the coffee cup, headaches from the rotating off the snow or the glare.. 
so ive just not had one. and havent planned on plowing really, really, busy areas so i can wait for the car coming to go by before i back onto the street. im sure if i was plowing in a industrial area in newyork ciy you can bet your ass id have one then. i guess i just look at as a inconvenience and unnecessary. maybe ill pick up one of those cheap magnetic ones and throw it behind the seat just in case a time arises.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

bribrius;398285 said:


> so what do you guys do leave it off, go to plow drive way, turn it on, plow driveway, leave, turn it off? the turn on again at next driveway?
> guess i just wanted to avoid any wiring. didnt want to deal with installing in markers, didnt want to deal with turning it on or off, didnt want to deal with putting it on roof and maybe scratching roof or having to clean ice and snow off to keep it sticking, or the cigarette lighter plug in getting in the way of the coffee cup, headaches from the rotating off the snow or the glare..
> so ive just not had one. and havent planned on plowing really, really, busy areas so i can wait for the car coming to go by before i back onto the street. im sure if i was plowing in a industrial area in newyork ciy you can bet your ass id have one then. i guess i just look at as a inconvenience and unnecessary. maybe ill pick up one of those cheap magnetic ones and throw it behind the seat just in case a time arises.


Dude, ANY time you're backing out into traffic you have a huge liability. You can be as careful as you want, but you can't control the wingnuts on the road or a car that comes out of nowhere (so giving them something to see you better makes all the sense in the world).

I don't know about some of your posts, man.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

YardMedic;398379 said:


> I don't know about some of your posts, man.


I wonder once in a while too.

We should probably get back on topic. This is going to go nowhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

YardMedic;398379 said:


> I don't know about some of your posts, man.


Why do you think SnoFarmer asked if he'd ever been to Ann Arbor? 

Heck, when I shovel that walk for 12 bucks for a couple six packs, what do I care if I have a warning light on my shovel or not? I can't afford to charge the battery anyways.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;397724 said:


> people that plow and complain that when i plow i dont have strobes or a flash.
> if you can see my truck when im driving around not plowing without strobes or a flash then why cant you see it when i am plowing? am i the only vehicle out in the snow without flash or strobes? does the plow on the front detract you attention from you understanding its attached to a truck?
> 
> ive never understood the flash or strobe syndrome. course i also look before i drive or back any vehicle out onto a street.


 bri or can I call you larry,,
Have you ever plowed before. 
I mean something other than your own drive?

I can't see you or your plow when you are backing out next to a building or you are behind the snow bank but if you are running a warring light I might have a chance to do YOU a favor and swerve out of YOUR way.

Just because you are plowing does not mean you have the right of way.

By running a flashing light people you can not see or that can not see you may/will see your warning light.

Not running a waring light while engaged in snow removal weather it is on public property or not is a good idea.

Even though you are at fault I still do not want to hit your uninsured butt..


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;398418 said:


> bri or can I call you larry,,
> Have you ever plowed before.
> I mean something other than your own drive? yes. family had tractor trailer leasing company with large two large lots to park trucks, trailers and welding truck repair shop i plowed when i was younger. (had front end loader we used for picking up trailers and snow removal too but my uncle usually ran that). small amount of driveways, industrial lots for people family knew in business. never anything commercial dealing with lots of public. i hadnt plowed for years since then because i moved out to lasvegas, business moved there too. now ive been back in maine for a few years and plowing is back into the picture. im a "newbie" since i consider my experience being imited to driving a 3/4 ton chevy acrossed lots not a lot of experience. dont count me short though. as far as plowing my "own drive" i have more than one drive and im plowing my parents drives and that is the primary purpose of me having a plow. whatever plowing i do beyond that is other peoples driveways, im not planning on getting into the headaches of commercial i dont have time.
> 
> ...


i went down and bought a led one that plugs into the cigarette lighter. 60 bucks. and tossed it behind the seat.. in case i need it .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Plowjockeys who do not use their warring lights while plowing.

To get a warring light and then to put in behind the seat and not use it, is like buying a gun but not the bullets.

Bri,

C.Y.A.,xysport C.Y.A. 
Because no one else will.

If plowing is such an inconvenience why bother at all?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

SnoFarmer;398667 said:


> To get a warring light and then to put in behind the seat and not use it, is like buying a gun but not the bullets.


At least having the gun in hand achieves SOME of the desired effect (ie: pointing an unloaded gun!) -- the amber teardrop behind the seat only serves to warn the creepy crawlies back there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;398667 said:


> If plowing is such an inconvenience why bother at all?


Come on, isn't it obvious? He's got to earn his beer money somehow.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

damn. this is why i listed people that ***** about me not having a auxiliary light as a pet peave. guess i shouldnt have brought it up?
and i just went down to bring a truck load of left over scrap wood to the town dump and they told me i couldnt unload it because they were closing in five minutes and the town wont pay them overtime. so its sitting in my driveway stacked ten feet high.

gotta love it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;398675 said:


> Come on, isn't it obvious? He's got to earn his beer money somehow.


na. usually bass ale however i prefer whiskey over any beer, ale.;.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

bribrius;398697 said:


> na. usually bass ale however i prefer whiskey over any beer, ale.;.


Large quantities of said beverage consumed before typing, or is it just before plowing?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

YardMedic;398710 said:


> Large quantities of said beverage consumed before typing, or is it just before plowing?


neither. ive sobered up as i grew older.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Well good job on figuring out the drinking thing, but why are you unreasonable on other common sense topics?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

unreasonable? i dont consider myself unreasonable. 

sorry about the language mike. that was a sore spot for me.
couple of my other posts in this thread are questionable too i but i cant edit remove them. feel free to just remove all my posts actually. 

ill work on the language aspect.
apologies.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

bribrius;398725 said:


> unreasonable? i dont consider myself unreasonable. i think your just still upset over me getting you wound up on the firefighter washing their cars thing.
> unreasonable on what exactly? auxilliary lights?


Upset? Naww... I knew the right answer to that question/topic long before your ramblings started.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

yah. dont listen to me medic im a nobody. i just go day by day.


----------

